# Zanderangeln in der Ijssel bei Doesburg



## Sonic-ak87 (5. April 2016)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mich an besagtem Ort mal versuchen einen Stachelritter zu erbeuten.
hat jemand nen Tipp für mich wo ich es mal versuchen könnte rund um Doesburg (20min fahrzeit).

LG
Andi


----------



## jkc (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderangeln in der Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Hi, mein Tipp: Warte zunächst mal die Sperrzeit bis Ende Mai ab. Zander sind in NL seit 01.04. geschont und es herrscht gerade Raubfischköderverbot.

Grüße JK


----------



## zanderzone (6. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderangeln in der Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Und in Doesburg brauchst du nen Extra-Lappen!


----------



## mr-echolot (6. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderangeln in der Ijssel bei Doesburg*

genau, sonst wird es Teuer..

mr-echolot


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderangeln in der Ijssel bei Doesburg*

ja, schonzeit abwarten sowieso.
und ich bin im verein in doesburg  also den lappen hab ich


----------



## zanderzone (13. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderangeln in der Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Dann ab an die Buhnen.. Jede Buhne hat seine Fische!! Wird schon klappen.. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderangeln in der Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Ich war ende märz in doesburg am Hafen und da tat sich nix 
waren auch 3 andere da bei denen auch nix.
ich dachte jetzt eigentlich mehr daran das jemand evtl mal nen tipp hat wo ich als anfänger auch mal nen fisch erbeuten kann.
habe schon relativ viel da abgeangelt aber konnte noch keinen erbeuten.
war an der mühle und war nix, an der fähre bin ich in beide richtungen gelaufen auch nix.

deswegen wolte ich ja mal ne stelle wissen wo häufig fisch ist, dann kann ich mal sehen ob ich prinzipiell was falsch mache oder ob ich nur da angel wo kein fisch ist


----------



## Zanderprofie (18. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderangeln in der Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Hi, gehe mal abends bis es dunkel ist. Dann knallt es.......


----------

